# viair 380c or 400c?



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

The 380c is 200 psi and 400c is 150psi. I found a good deal on a 400c and was just wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

400c end of story. much faster... you wont be filoling to more than 150psi on most set ups here.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

400 /end thread


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

400 :screwy:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

my 400c fills my 3 gallon in approximately 30 seconds or so.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

^^^^ mine too.. nice and quick


----------



## _plush_ (Mar 28, 2009)

not trying to start a fight but I wish people did a little research before they posted up their opinions. Going with only 1 400c is a bad idea and the reasoning behind that is the 400c is only a 33% duty compressor vs a 100% duty compressor like the 380c which means if the compressor is being used quite frequently and thus overheat it will cause the compressor to die out much faster than a 100% duty compressor. These are things you need to consider when deciding on what parts to use. While the 400 is bigger it isnt necessarily better. With that said if you wanted to step up from the 380c you will need to go to 450c that is the next 100% duty compressor in the viair line up, or go with a dual setup ........ hope this helps


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Thanks guys. I ended up getting a great deal on a 1 day old viair 380c.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

the biggest the better !!! 480 C DUAL !


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

_plush_ said:


> not trying to start a fight but I wish people did a little research before they posted up their opinions. Going with only 1 400c is a bad idea and the reasoning behind that is the 400c is only a 33% duty compressor vs a 100% duty compressor like the 380c which means if the compressor is being used quite frequently and thus overheat it will cause the compressor to die out much faster than a 100% duty compressor. These are things you need to consider when deciding on what parts to use. While the 400 is bigger it isnt necessarily better. With that said if you wanted to step up from the 380c you will need to go to 450c that is the next 100% duty compressor in the viair line up, or go with a dual setup ........ hope this helps


 what you see on paper and what you get in real life is 2 different things. 400 is much better then 380 true facts, i don't care if its 33% duty vs slow and loud 100% 380. 
had experience with both and 400 wins every time. imo if you running 145 psi switch and could afford to get only 1 compressor def get 400c it was working so far for me and i stick with it from long testing.
to the OP i think you will be disappointed from performance of single 380 with 5 gal tank.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Rat4Life said:


> to the OP i think you will be disappointed from performance of single 380 with 5 gal tank.


I'm using a 3 gal tank. This pump was only $150 and it had one day of use...a deal I couldn't refuse.


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

probably only had one day of use because the person realized it was to slow, 

its only like 40 bucks more for a brand new 400


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

beacom said:


> probably only had one day of use because the person realized it was to slow,


Negative ghostrider. It was a good friend of mine who sold it to me and static he is 22.5. On air he only got down to 22.25. Decided it wasn't worth the money and sold everything.


----------

